# female gaddi



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Do you see any difference from a TM?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What's a TM?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

my guess is tibetan mastiff


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes indeed. Does dog in the picture resemble to or differ from the Tibetan mastiff in some way. That was my query. Any observation welcome


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I think she kinda looks like one.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Tibetan mastiffs possess classic characteristics of mastiff type breeds. They are substantial, heavy boned, thick, stocky, and powerful. Their faces tend to be coarse, heavy jowls, thick head, wide forehead etc. 

This dog is too thin, and lanky. Lacks the bone and substance of a TM. It also does not have the coat, size, and heaviness associated with the TM.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Differences from the TM:


lighter bone
short coated (double, but still not a long coat)
height to length proportion is off; this dog is taller in relation to length that a typical TM


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Spot on guys, great! This a young Gaddi female. I am researching on this breed recently and training my eyes to separate a Gaddi from a TM.

Gaddi is a sub breed that emerged from mastiffs of Tibet and the shepherd dogs of Himachal Pradesh India. They are now quite common in villages of Punjub. The distinction of Gaddi are the ones u guys have spotted.

1. short coated (double, but still not a long coat)

2. Much taller (especially fore arms are longer than that of a TM)
height to length proportion is off; this dog is taller 
in relation to length that a typical TM

3. Head and bones are not as substantial as a TM. 

Gaddis are very athletic. They are not very light boned, but mature slowly. 

The picture is that of a young female. She will add some mass later. Of course like in any other breed there is quite variation from dog to dog among Gaddi. 

Thanks


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Interesting.

Are they related to the Himalayan Sheepdog/Bhotia/Bangara Mastiff? Or is the Gaddi another name for them?


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Three varieties of Himalayan masffs*

Its great that you know about these dogs.

Actually three sub breeds that emerged from TM and the local sheep dogs in
Kashmir, Uttarakhand and Himachal Pradesh in India

1. Bakharwal Dog : The Bakharwal Dog is found in the Pir Panjal mountain range of the Kashmir Himalayas, where it has been bred for many centuries by the Gujjar nomadic tribes as a livestock guardian dog and settlement protector. 

2. Bhotia & Banjara Mastiff: Originated in hills of Uttarakhand, again bred for the same purpose

The Bangara was developed from various types of the Tibetan Mastiff by the Tehri Gahrwallas in north-western Uttarakhand for protection of their yak herds and homes. They are quite similar to Bhotia. But Bajara mastiffs are almost extinct.

3. Gaddi: Originated in chamba disctriact of Himachal Pradesh and then went to Punjub. 

Among these 4 types Bakharwal Dog is the shortest (size of a gsd) and most ferocious.

Gaddi is the tallest, more stable and similar to TM in terms of temperament. But again highly territorial and courageous dogs.

I am told that a pure GADDI has 22 nails.

Bhotia is more heavy and like St. Bernard


None of them are suitable for apartment living, nor they are known for obedience skills. 

















angelas said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Are they related to the Himalayan Sheepdog/Bhotia/Bangara Mastiff? Or is the Gaddi another name for them?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Beautiful dog. At first glace she reminded me more of a Hovawart than a TM.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Thank you. I did not know about Hovawart. I will find out.




Liesje said:


> Beautiful dog. At first glace she reminded me more of a Hovawart than a TM.


----------



## Troymichi (Mar 31, 2015)

TEZPUR1976 said:


> Its great that you know about these dogs.
> 
> Actually three sub breeds that emerged from TM and the local sheep dogs in
> Kashmir, Uttarakhand and Himachal Pradesh in India
> ...


Thanks buddy  Are you from India?
Because even I am looking for one pet.


----------

